# Super Pi Battlground [1M/32M]



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone...starting the Super Pi battleground in DIGIT forums.So bring out the tweaking wrenches and bench
here you can post your super pi 1M and 32M results

The rules are similar to HWBOT rules so the submissions you do here can be used to submit in submit in HWBOT.Here's a quick recap of the rules :


You must use the XtremeSystems version 1.5, having accuracy in milliseconds and checksum validation.
    choose 1M/32Mcalculation
    have a valid screenshot (see example below): clearly showing SuperPi time and “calculation done” popup, processor in CPU-Z, memory settings in another CPU-Z instance, and checksum.
Download links
Super pi 1.5 here
Cpu-Z here
Example of valid screen-shot:
*www.hwbot.org/blog/wp-content/superpi.jpg


Forbidden Hardware:
none
Forbidden Tweaks:
any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster


For those who is not registered @ HWBOT yet,follow this steps:
1] First go to HWBOT
2] For Registration, you can find it on the left menu on the site or else, click here - REGISTER
3] Enter Your details
4] In the first option to choose a team, select your desired team[this is optional but i strongly suggest you do it]
5] Complete the registration.
6] You are done !
Entries are to be submitted in this form only:
*superpi_time [1M/32M]- poster - cpu make model -cpu speed - cooling - motherboard name-RAM make model-HWbot user name(optional)*

It will be appriciated if you guys go by these rules
*1. Any entry without the screen shot will not be accepted.
2. Keep a pic of your system handy...the mods or me may ask for it.It will be better if you post your systems pic along with the submissions.
3. Turn off any power saving feature of your motherboard and processor...like "cool and quite" and "EIST" and "C1E"; most of them can be turned off from BIOS.
4. spammers will be prosecuted/electrocuted/hanged/banged/nailed/grilled/flamed/buried
5. If there is any issue/confusion please PM the Mods OR me before posting your submission.*
6. Mods can delete the score if they find it not confirming to the rules at any time or for any other reason which they seem applicable. 

i will be keeping an leader-board in the next few posts so lets begin!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

*Intel leader board​*
*1M*
*Core i third generation​*


[*=left]9.939s - rijinpk1 - Core i7 3770 - 3702MHz - DH77EB - 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 
*Core i second generation*​

7.138 - MegaMind - i5 2500k - 5300 MHz - Venomous X - P8Z68-V - Gskill Ripjaws X 2x4GB 1600MHz CL8(8-8-8-24) 
13.925s- dashing.sujay - i5-2430M -2.4GHz - OEM mobo, HM65 Chipset-Samsung OEM RAM @ 1333MHZ 
*Core i first generation*
*C2D/C2Q*​

11.875 - CA50 - E8400 - 4005 MHz - AC Freezer 7 - A-bit IP35-pro -Gskill 2x2GB CL5 - CA50


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

*Amd leaderboard​**32M*​
22min42.995sec-avichandana20000-Phenom II x4 955 BE-3210.9MHZ-ASUS M4A78T-E-Corsair XMS3?
*1M*​
15.444 - SudhirBhati - AMD Phenom II X4 955@4458.7Mhz- CM Hyper 212+ - Asus M5A97 - Kingston Value Ram @ 1620 Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T
[21.813sec-avichandana20000-Phenom II x4 955 BE-3210.9MHZ-ASUS M4A78T-E-Corsair XMS3?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

Uncategorized


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: SUPERPi Battlground[1M/32M]*

Total calculation(I/O) time=      29.008(       1.030) Sec.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: SUPERPi Battlground[1M/32M]*

errr....read the rules.....u need to post screenshot in the correct manner


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: SUPERPi Battlground[1M/32M]*



sumonpathak said:


> errr....read the rules.....u need to post screenshot in the correct manner


Using Linux and I'm not sure how/if I can get all that stuff.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: SUPERPi Battlground[1M/32M]*

am sorry but you have to use windows...also do you need download links?


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: SUPERPi Battlground[1M/32M]*

^^
Yes, please embed links to the softwares and utilities. Sticking this.


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: SUPERPi Battlground [1M/32M]*

I hope if you are maintaining a list in the first post, AMD and Intel would be different classes right? cuz Super Pi uses x87 instructions which are obsolete and not of any practical use unless used to compare overclock on processors with the same architecture. AMD stopped improving x87 in their processors since Athlon 64 days.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: SUPERPi Battlground [1M/32M]*

^^^yes i will....but i have only one post to do that...



asingh said:


> ^^
> Yes, please embed links to the softwares and utilities. Sticking this.



links embedded
will change with an good screenshot later on...


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: SUPERPi Battlground [1M/32M]*



sumonpathak said:


> ^^^yes i will....but i have only one post to do that...


I can add a couple of blank posts if you need.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: SUPERPi Battlground [1M/32M]*

Yes please.....
i need atleast 3....on both the threads....will help me to organize the leaderboard...
thanks


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 21, 2011)

what is the objective of doing this? pls explain. is it a kind of measuring tool which will give score to my system? the highest scorer will get something?

Your screenshot contains cpu-z, super pi and memset 3.0. where to get the last one?

here goes mine.

*img806.imageshack.us/img806/6309/picpuz.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asingh (Aug 21, 2011)

Sumon, sir. Please explain here.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 21, 2011)

registered in HWBOT but where to give picture.Is it profile picture? and which team to join?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> what is the objective of doing this? pls explain. is it a kind of measuring tool which will give score to my system? the highest scorer will get something?
> 
> Your screenshot contains cpu-z, super pi and memset 3.0. where to get the last one?
> 
> ...


basically its an test of your systems stability and how fast the system is...
in your terms it is an measuring tool of of your systems basic components capabilities[i.e cpu and ram]



avichandana20000 said:


> registered in HWBOT but where to give picture.Is it profile picture? and which team to join?



its not the profile picture...
you have to give the pic on the verification tab...
more info here
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

am in the process of making an tut but its gonna take me some time...
about the teams...i dont think TDF has an team as not many people are intereted in overclocking..so its upto you to decide which team you will join..

if you are feeling lost then take a look @ my article
Article : A Guide for the Uninitiated into the World of Competitive Benchmarking


ALSO
i would advise you NOT to include two scores in one pic at once...it may give rise to confusion...and watermark them next time...
also you haven't included your systems info...
adding this as this is the first entry but wont be adding it the next time...


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2011)

@sumonpathak, LOL dude there is no post from intel section. Let me be the first. Too lazy to run the 32M benchmark, so have posted the 1M scores 

*Super-pi : 1M
11.875 - CA50 - E8400 - 4005 MHz - AC Freezer 7 - A-bit IP35-pro -Gskill 2x2GB CL5 - CA50*

*i43.tinypic.com/243qj9t.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2011)

wait till you see mine


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 27, 2011)

sorry for not providing a valid screenshot, feeling too lazy to run it again
*superpi  13.229s/12m 28.084s[1M/32M]- Niilesh - i7 2630qm - 2.00 GHz - none - HP 3388 - Elpida 4x1GB-|)*

*i.imgur.com/uE4wP.jpg


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2011)

@sumonpathak, i can compete only the core2duo section.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 16, 2012)

*Super-pi : 1M
7.138 - MegaMind - i5 2500k - 5300 MHz - Venomous X - P8Z68-V - Gskill Ripjaws X 2x4GB 1600MHz CL8(8-8-8-24) *

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Benchmark/SuperPI1Mnew.jpg


----------



## SudhirBhati (Mar 9, 2012)

*SuperPi 1M*
15.444 - SudhirBhati - AMD Phenom II X4 955@4458.7Mhz- CM Hyper 212+ - Asus M5A97 - Kingston Value Ram @ 1620 Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T
*i.imgur.com/pn2xJ.jpg


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 11, 2012)

SudhirBhati said:


> *SuperPi 1M*
> 15.444 - SudhirBhati - AMD Phenom II X4 955@4458.7Mhz- CM Hyper 212+ - Asus M5A97 - Kingston Value Ram @ 1620 Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T
> *i.imgur.com/pn2xJ.jpg



kickkkasssssssss score dude!!  :O

SPI - 15.460 sec... Will try again tomorrow.. 
@Sudhir_Bhati - Dude ur 955 is PURE EVIL...! :O  

*i.imgur.com/1IV27.png

Memory and Cache Speed Overclocked.. 

*i.imgur.com/kgbfP.jpg


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 3, 2012)

my super pi


Spoiler



*img62.imageshack.us/img62/3212/ph20.jpg


*img21.imageshack.us/img21/7493/supi1.png
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/569/supi2.png
*img861.imageshack.us/img861/7108/supi3.png


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 3, 2012)

am sorry but the screenshot is not valid


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 3, 2012)

I always thought to post but then laptop vs desktop wouldn't be fair.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 3, 2012)

^^post it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 3, 2012)

superpi_time [*1M*]

*13.925s*- *dashing.sujay* - *i5-2430M* -2.4GHz - OEM mobo, HM65 Chipset-Samsung OEM RAM-



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Jwrct.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 3, 2012)

umm...disable any power saving?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2012)

Updated with 13.925s time


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 4, 2012)

^^told ya 
will update tomorrow


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2012)

Time to update sumon


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 18, 2012)

So i can't post unless i register in hwbot?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> So i can't post unless i register in hwbot?



Nothing like that.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 18, 2012)

*yawn*
dfkols entry not added..not according to the hwbot rules..
@Itehappy..no rules as such....post away


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2012)

Sumon, you marked my CPU (2430M) as 3rd gen ? 

And mention 1333MHz frequency against RAM.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 19, 2012)

^^whoops...guess i need coffee


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 - 9.673 [1M] - intel core i7 3770 @ stock, - intel DH77EB - 2x 4GB corsair vengeance 1600 Mhz [9-9-9-24] - stock cooler


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 30, 2013)

disable power saving features and run again...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 30, 2013)

If i turn off Power saving feature, then i think i cant get the turbo speed. Correct me if iam wrong


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 30, 2013)

turbo can be configured manually..try look into the bios..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 30, 2013)

9.939s
updated screenshot here


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 13, 2013)

updated after a loooooong time...any body else?


----------



## phrick (Mar 27, 2014)

*superpi:1m phrick amd fx 6300 4.2 ghz cm hyper 212 evo asus m5a97 r2.0 kingston hyperx blu 1728 mhz*



- - - Updated - - -

*superpi:32m phrick amd fx 6300 4.2 ghz cm hyper 212 evo asus m5a97 r2.0 kingston hyperx blu 1728 mhz*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2014)

9.510 seconds at my processor for 1M.........


----------



## seamon (Jun 17, 2014)

12 seconds for 1 M.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> 9.510 seconds at my processor for 1M.........





seamon said:


> 12 seconds for 1 M.



there is a rule . follow it.


----------

